# Forecast - retail sales 2006-2011



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

I have access to info databases and thought you guys might be interested in this. I only featured the forecasts as its a long study altogether.



Forecast growth in retail sales is dominated by developing countries, demonstrating where most of the new consumer goods business will be created. In the cases of most of the countries where major per capita growth in spending is forecast population growth will also be significant, mitigating the rise in per capita sales. A major exception is Russia.
In the case of a number of countries and particularly China, forecast economic growth will far exceed projected growth in retail sales per capita. This is partly due to population growth and partly due to economic factors. The proportion of economic growth accounted for by consumer spending varies significantly. In countries such as China and India, Government planners are making efforts to shift the emphasis in economic growth away from exports and towards consumer spending but this is a difficult transition to effect.
Forecast change in per capita retail sales 2006-2011​ *Store based sales $ per capita percentage change*​ *% change*​ *South Africa 43.6
*​ *Thailand 40.9
*​ *Vietnam 37.1
*​ *Russia 37.0
*​ *Chile 33.9
*​ *India 31.8
*​ *Bulgaria 28.8
*​ *China 27.2
*​ *Malaysia 24.5
*​ *Argentina 22.2
*​ *Brazil 18.4
*​ *Hong Kong China 17.0
*​ *Turkey 16.8
*​ *Greece 16.0
*​ *Singapore 15.8
*​ *South Korea 13.6
*​ *Taiwan 12.9
*​ *Denmark 12.9
*​ *Belgium 12.3
*​ *Czech Rep 10.9
*​ *USA 10.3
*​ *Canada 10.0
*​ *Mexico 9.8
*​ *Hungary 9.5
*​ *Australia 8.8
*​ *Ireland 7.6
*​ *Austria 6.7
*​ *Italy 6.1
*​ *Netherlands 4.9
*​ *Sweden 4.8
*​ *Switzerland 4.4
*​ *Poland 3.1
*​ *Germany 2.9
*​ *UK 1.8
*​ *Japan 1.4
*​ *Spain 1.2
*​ *Egypt 0.8
*​ *France -1.0
*​ *Indonesia -2.3
*​ *Philippines -13.3*​ Source: Euromonitor International, based on trade and national statistical sources


----------



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

useful? if not i'll take it down...


----------



## bliki (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Freddy,

You seem like you may be the person I need to talk to??? I am writing my biz plan presently and I can not find over all retail apparel sales for men, women, and kids in the US and abroad for 2006, 2007, & 2008. The places I have found are charging an arm & a leg, which I do not have. Do you have access to this info and would you mind sharing, it would mean the world to me!!!

Thanks Freddy! I would really appreciate your assistance.


----------



## bladenhart (Jan 16, 2009)

bliki said:


> Hello Freddy,
> 
> You seem like you may be the person I need to talk to??? I am writing my biz plan presently and I can not find over all retail apparel sales for men, women, and kids in the US and abroad for 2006, 2007, & 2008. The places I have found are charging an arm & a leg, which I do not have. Do you have access to this info and would you mind sharing, it would mean the world to me!!!
> 
> Thanks Freddy! I would really appreciate your assistance.


Hi bliki!
erm... I would love to help but I dont have access to databases like I do last time already. But I can try to find people who still have that access thou.. add me on msn to find out more?


----------



## Tooti (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi,
Do you have any information about sales forecast on online t-shirtÉ

Thanks


----------

